
Bloomberg Beta Investment Documents - tzm
https://github.com/Bloomberg-Beta/Investment-Documents
======
bryanmgreen
Also a great insightful read is their manual: [https://github.com/Bloomberg-
Beta/Manual](https://github.com/Bloomberg-Beta/Manual)

I'm excited about their future of work investments.

~~~
chrisaycock
The operating manual was posted on HNN three weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21553018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21553018)

One of Bloomberg Beta's investors (@mkim) responded on that thread, which was
pretty cool.

------
ThalesX
I love the initiative of transparency for the fund, I really appreciate the
manual and it’s a crazy trove of insights for potential owners.

That being said, I dislike the experience of going to Github for the info,
clicking a link, having a Medium article open up, it just feels fractured and
hard to maintain in the long term.

Basically, really like the guide but I feel like the fund could use some money
to build a better... collaborative book.

I also have a problem with their decision to invest in companies that
basically they feel have a chance for shooting for the stars, but that’s their
fund decision.

Would love if anyone can provide similar insights to this VC whirlwind going
on.

------
tcj
Very interesting idea to put this on GitHub.

As a side, I think there's room in the market for a company that builds a
place for companies to version control their manuals. I've seen several
companies that would like to keep a GitHub-like version control history of
their mission, values, operating guidelines and track major changes in
company.

GitHub seems too complicated and non-reader friendly. Any tools out there for
this?

~~~
bhl
GitBook comes to mind.

------
hebbarp
Their reason why they are on Github is interesting. Is Git the new Wiki?

------
et2o
seems like pretty standard stuff

